# Ruger 10/22



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought I would offer this up for a good deal. $200.00, + $5.00 call in fee, + tax.

*SOLD: SOLD: SOLD: SOLD:*


----------



## Jeff B (Jun 25, 2009)

I sent you an email. Wondering location and hours of your shop?


----------

